# Suche Grafikprogramm



## Brunzbeidl (28. September 2010)

Hallo,

suche ein Freeware Grafikprogramm um Gebäude und Gegenstände in einer angeschnittenen 3d Grafik zu erstellen.
Ähnlich qualitativ wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist.
Mit welchem Programm lässt sich das am besten realisieren solche Grafiken zu machen?

http://www.untote.cc/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/CC_RA_Teslaspule.jpg


----------



## Leola13 (28. September 2010)

Hai,

das Bild sieht ja fast aus wie eine Pixelgrafik, also alles von Hand.

.. aber schau dir mal sketchup an.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Brunzbeidl (28. September 2010)

Darf man denn die Grafiken die man damit erstellt frei verwenden?
Gibt es noch andere Freeware um solche Grafiken zu erstellen?

mfg


----------



## Leola13 (28. September 2010)

Hai,

Blender  wäre evtl. auch noch ein Kandidat.

ZU Google Sketchup :



> Hinweis:
> 
> Die Software ist nur für die private Nutzung kostenlos. Für kommerzielle Nutzung steht eine kostenpflichtige Pro-Version bereit.



Ciao Stefan


----------



## Brunzbeidl (28. September 2010)

Lassen sich solche grafiken auch durch photoshop realisieren? richtiges 3d ist es ja nicht..


----------



## smileyml (28. September 2010)

Natürlich kannst du auch die Gebäude ganz klassisch zeichnen.
Nur Photoshop ist keine Freeware - da wäre dann wohl Gimp (Pixel) oder auch Inkscape (falls dir das Zeichnen mit Vektoren mehr liegt) das richtige.

Die von Stefan genannten Programme SketchUp und Blender helfen dir insoweit, das du das 3D quasi wirklich "baust" und dann entsprechend eine Isometrie einstellst und es als Bild etc. ausgibst. Diese Bilder könnten dir sonst auch als Grundlage dienen, um z.B. in Gimp das letztendliche Bild des Gebäudes zu erstellen.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Brunzbeidl (28. September 2010)

Photoshop besitze ich ja, und kann auch einigermaßen damit umgehen.
Also wäre die beste lösung es mit blender ( was ich auch habe ) oder sketchup zu konstruieren,
es dann als bild zu speichern und es dann mit photoshop weiter zu verarbeiten?


----------



## smileyml (28. September 2010)

Ja, ich denke das wäre der gangbarste Weg.


----------

